# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chuyên mì Hàn Quốc - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## duh

> _Mì Hàn Quốc
> 
> Địa chỉ: 505 Kim Mã
> _
> _> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mì Hàn Quốc_


Một tối lang thang tìm quán nào là lạ, sạch sẽ để làm "bến ăn" an toàn, vô tình tôi bước chân vào Mì Hàn Quốc. 

Có lẽ các bạn sẽ bị hớp hồn ngay với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và lịch sự của nhân viên nhà hàng. Mọi thứ hoàn hảo đến mức, bạn chỉ cần ngồi và hưởng thụ.

Tôi gọi cho mình suất Mì đen (không có trong thực đơn) theo sự gợi ý của chị phục vụ. Bởi có lẽ đây là món "bình dân" dễ ăn nhất trong quán Hàn Quốc này. Đối với những người mới thử thì nên đặt tiêu chí "an toàn" là trên hết.

Trước khi mì đen lên bàn, thì bạn đã rất ngon mắt với 3 loại kim chi (và sau này tôi mới hiểu được "sự quý báu" của kim chi trong một bữa ăn Hàn Quốc).



Kim chi Hàn Quốc - với vị chua cay đặc trưng, và thực sự không thể thiếu trên bàn ăn của người Hàn. Bởi lẽ, các món chính của Hàn Quốc đều rất đậm đặc. Dẫn chứng với món mỳ đen:


Nước sốt sệt rất chất lượng. Sợi mỳ to, hòa với nước sốt tạo nên cảm giác hơi ngấy. Chính vì thế, các bạn sẽ không thể quên kim chi. Mùi vị đặc trưng của kim chi Hàn Quốc cũng là có ý nghĩa, giúp bạn dễ tiêu và làm dịu đi món chính đầy đạm.

Nhà hàng Mì Hàn Quốc rất dễ tìm. Nằm ngay trên phố Kim Mã chiều xuôi về Nguyễn Thái Học, nhà hàng nhìn từ bên ngoài tưởng nhỏ nhưng vào trong thì rộng rãi, và vô cùng sạch sẽ.

Nếu có dịp vi vu, muốn thử mùi vị đồ Hàn Quốc, các bạn hãy nhớ đến 505 Kim Mã để hưởng thụ các loại mỳ đặc biệt của nhà hàng. Giá cả cũng không quá đắt đỏ so với chất lượng thực phẩm và phục vụ. Chỉ tầm 180k trở lên dành cho suất 2 người. Với mỳ đen (kèm kim chi và nước chè quế hồi tráng miệng) dành cho suất 2 người chỉ 190k. Mọi thứ đều hợp lý, tùy vào quyết định của bạn thôi!

> _Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mì Hàn Quốc_

Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

----------


## loplipop

nhìn đúng chất Hàn đấy nhở
Xem nhiều phim HQ thấy lăng xê món mì Hàn lắm  :Wink: )
khi nào đi ăn thử mới được

----------


## khoan_gieng

Ô chuyên mì Hàn Quốc à
Mình thích mỳ Hàn lắm nhưng toàn phải mua mì kiểu ăn liên thôi 
Giờ thì có thể thưởng thức mấy món giống trên phim rồi

----------


## lunas2

ngon nhỉ,,,,

----------


## nuilua

Mình đặc biệt thích sợi mỳ của Hàn rất dày và rai  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn thấy ngon rồi

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn như mỳ trộn ý nhỉ
Nhìn đã thấy ngon roài

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn như mỳ trộn ý nhỉ
Nhìn đã thấy ngon roài

----------


## duh

> Nhìn như mỳ trộn ý nhỉ
> Nhìn đã thấy ngon roài


Mỳ đen đấy bạn ạ, (Jajangmyeon) :X mà phong cách cũng Hàn Quốc cực luôn \m/

----------


## rose

nhìn đã muốn ăn rồi

----------


## lovetravel

ngon quá đi

----------

